# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Nervenzusammenbruch am Airport
Kann mal jemand übersetzen? 

 ::  

[youtube:1cnizmla]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLVzX9pC25c&feature=fvw[/youtube:1cnizmla]

----------


## Greenhorn

Scheint kein Thailaendisch zu sein!?!

----------


## pit

Die arme ist ja auch wirklich zu bedauern! Aber ich denke mein Mitgefühl gehört eher dem Personal.    ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

Hab die falsche Rubrik erwischt. Sollte unter Witzichkeit......

Herr Moderator, wenn Lust und Laune bitte verschieben.

----------


## Enrico

...verschoben...

----------


## schiene

Lief vor paar Wochen mal auf Pro 7.Ist ne Chinesin welche zu spät kam und nicht mehr ins Flugzeug gelassen wurde-Ich glaube die Tochter saß schon mit dem Mann im Flugzeug.

----------


## Greenhorn

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die "Tochter" koennte auch 'n neue "Mia Noi" sein?!

----------


## samuitiger

> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die "Tochter" koennte auch 'n neue "Mia Noi" sein?!


so ähnlich ist es meinem freund ergangen,alles er seiner barlady keine goldkette beim abschied am flughafen gekauft hatte.  ::

----------

